# Morels for sale near Cleveland



## boris (Apr 15, 2016)

Are there any morels for sale ever?


----------



## soldie (May 6, 2015)

I know Miles Market had them kast yer at $40 a pound lol


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Boris--As the season progresses you will find many hunters selling fresh Morels under the Classifieds Tab above. This will all vary by time, state, etc. Many times they will ship, too.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Boris--In the larger sense, you can also find dried as well as fresh Morels on Ebay. In the last few years this market place has evolved from an auction to a fixed price market for Morels. Maybe 15% of offerings might still be on an auction basis.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Soldie I have seen them there too . Love that place I live right down the street from there . What town are you in?


----------



## soldie (May 6, 2015)

Hey jdk, I live in Twinsburg..... getting antsy for some morels!


----------



## boss_1234 (Apr 16, 2016)

I live in Miami county and I'm getting ansey


----------



## timbucktoo (Apr 21, 2016)

Borris, I live here in Cleveland and will be Morel hunting. If I come upon a bunch this year, I'd be happy to sell you some.


----------

